# sw rocks



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

heya, just wondering if swrocks is on for 2009 and if so is it an open invite, cheers aaron


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

Look at the fishin trips section,there is a recent thread there,its so far away,but im hangin to go already.


----------

